# Airpods pro sur iphone et PC simultanément



## Standard (19 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je compte acheter des airPods Pro pour le travail, ce qui veut dire qu'ils doivent être connectés en même temps sur mon iPhone pour les appels téléphoniques et sur mon PC windows 10 pour les appels viso Skype et Teams.
Est-ce qu'ils peuvent être connectés en même temps sur les 2 appareils sans devoir les appairer / désapparier (ou connecter / déconnecter) de l'un à l'autre à chaque fois ?

merci
A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Septembre 2020)

J'ai testé avec iPhone et le pc du travail, ben c'est 
Dès que le pc est allumé, la connexion sur l'iPhone se coupe et les AirPods sont connectés sur le PC. Mais si je relance de la musique ou autre sur l'iPhone... ben ils ne se reconnectent pas dessus automatiquement. Je suis obligé de le faire manuellement.


----------



## Standard (19 Septembre 2020)

aie, c'est bien ce que je craignais....


----------

